# Festool dx93



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Festool freaks!

Anybody from you guys own festool dx93?Any feedback on the tool?I find only good things about it on google.I would like to use this on stripping varnish of the windows,so the size matter to get into tight spaces.

Here is the link for it.
removed link


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would go with the ro90 myself.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I would go with the ro90 myself.


 That's the first thing I thought.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah but roter 90 is bigger and its harder to get to the tight spaces like window stripping and sanding.This is more of a detail sander.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry I meant Rotex


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Yeah but roter 90 is bigger and its harder to get to the tight spaces like window stripping and sanding.This is more of a detail sander.


You can get a extended head that will get you where you need to be. 

Either way go with your gut.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> You can get a extended head that will get you where you need to be.
> 
> Either way go with your gut.


I understand what you mean,I am talking about the sander size itself not the head.

I am thinking of picking up this dx93 and then Rotex 125 for bigger open places.

How is the 125?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I understand what you mean,I am talking about the sander size itself not the head.
> 
> I am thinking of picking up this dx93 and then Rotex 125 for bigger open places.
> 
> How is the 125?


I don' have a 125ro. I have the 150ro and the 125 and 150 ets. 

What is your plan with the ro?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I don' have a 125ro. I have the 150ro and the 125 and 150 ets.
> 
> What is your plan with the ro?


I have a fairly large house to do,stripping varnish of hardwood windows and doors from inside and out.So I am thinking of using a dx93 on the detail and tight spaces,and Rotex for maybe window faces and the doors.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think there is much size difference between the ro90 and the dx93. You get more bang for your buck with the 90 but I don't have a 93. Maybe Scott or somebody will chime in on the matter.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I have a fairly large house to do,stripping varnish of hardwood windows and doors from inside and out.So I am thinking of using a dx93 on the detail and tight spaces,and Rotex for maybe window faces and the doors.


I have the RO125 and I'd be way to nervous to use that puppy on window faces. It's a bit of a beast for that task, and I'd be nervous of it getting away from me and hitting the glass. I don't have a 90, but think that would be more suitable.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I don't think there is much size difference between the ro90 and the dx93. You get more bang for your buck with the 90 but I don't have a 93. Maybe Scott or somebody will chime in on the matter.


I am thinking of maybe stoping by my festool dealer and try both of them,that should help me decide.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I am thinking of maybe stoping by my festool dealer and try both of them,that should help me decide.


That is a good idea. I have the ro90 and would not see any reason to get a dx93. Maybe I am missing out on something but the 90 has been pretty versatile.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> That is a good idea. I have the ro90 and would not see any reason to get a dx93. Maybe I am missing out on something but the 90 has been pretty versatile.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I have the RO125 and I'd be way to nervous to use that puppy on window faces. It's a bit of a beast for that task, and I'd be nervous of it getting away from me and hitting the glass. I don't have a 90, but think that would be more suitable.


I use the 150ro more for stripping than anything.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I have the RO125 and I'd be way to nervous to use that puppy on window faces. It's a bit of a beast for that task, and I'd be nervous of it getting away from me and hitting the glass. I don't have a 90, but think that would be more suitable.


I will take a look at 90 too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have the dx93. It is a great detail sander, but a total one trick pony. I would only get it if you typically do lots of extended detail sanding only. It is great in nooks and crannies. It is a bit more slimline the ro90 in delta. But overall, the 90 is a much better value and can do 98% of the detail sanding tasks that the dx93 can, and about a million tasks that the 93 cant do.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I compared both and went with the 90. You can swap heads to soft pads or hard, circular, and 2 different delta heads. Of course u will still have some hand sanding where no festool will reach.

I am currently using it on a cabinet refinishing job, the delta head can run under small rails, corners and door edging without rounding edges.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I have the RO125 and I'd be way to nervous to use that puppy on window faces. It's a bit of a beast for that task, and I'd be nervous of it getting away from me and hitting the glass. I don't have a 90, but think that would be more suitable.


I asked you on Facebook if you wanted my 90 for a while to try it out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I asked you on Facebook if you wanted my 90 for a while to try it out.


Sorry, I missed that Jeff, and I appreciate the offer. But I think I have a pretty good feel for the tool after playing with it at the last three pro-shows/conventions I've been to. Either was that was very generous of you. :notworthy:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I heart Festool!!!! Spent like 5k so far! woo


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sorry, I missed that Jeff, and I appreciate the offer. But I think I have a pretty good feel for the tool after playing with it at the last three pro-shows/conventions I've been to. Either was that was very generous of you. :notworthy:


Translation, no thank you because if I borrow yours I will not want to return it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Translation, no thank you because if I borrow yours I will not want to return it.


Sorta kinda. :whistling2::yes:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you guys for the input.So I went with RO90 and ETS125 for more open flat surfaces such as doors.Cannot wait to put these baby's to work.

Last purchase was the planex,and it already paid for it self.


Its official I took that "green pill" my wallet does not like it.Like I said I am tool freak,and I love working with quality tools.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Thank you guys for the input.So I went with RO90 and ETS125 for more open flat surfaces such as doors.Cannot wait to put these baby's to work.
> 
> Last purchase was the planex,and it already paid for it self.
> 
> Its official I took that "green pill" my wallet does not like it.Like I said I am tool freak,and I love working with quality tools.


Going at 4 pm today pickup another midi and a 125-150 not sure but leaning towards the 150 for exterior siding decks etc...great tools for sure!!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Going at 4 pm today pickup another midi and a 125-150 not sure but leaning towards the 150 for exterior siding decks etc...great tools for sure!!


Went with 125 and a midi with vac attachments. Loving it gonna get another one ASAP.


----------

